# Car Rental in Paris?



## ValHam (Sep 26, 2014)

Staying out at the Marriot - would it be best to rent car at airport or near resort?  How does the insurance work?  What is the best company? Thanks


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 26, 2014)

ValHam said:


> Staying out at the Marriot - would it be best to rent car at airport or near resort?  How does the insurance work?  What is the best company? Thanks



I would not rent a car in Paris for Paris touring. The Metro and taxis work very well. Also, the RER and trains are great depending on where you want to go outside of Paris.




-


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 27, 2014)

ValHam said:


> Staying out at the Marriot - would it be best to rent car at airport or near resort?  How does the insurance work?  What is the best company? Thanks



Which Marriott? If you're in one of the hotels in Paris then I agree with Beaglemom, don't rent a car but if you're staying at the I'le De France resort then a car is recommended.

We've used Hertz at Paris Orly airport and wasn't impressed with the service or the vehicle. We've used Avis at the DLP train station where we were given a fantastic upgrade on one occasion but not on another. It really depends on where you're flying in to and whether you want to take a train connection to DLP (if you're going to I'le De France).

As for insurance, any of the more reputable companies (Avis, Hertz, Budget, Sixt etc) will include insurance in their rate with the exception of personal liability. I never take out the extra cover as I don't see the benefit. Other cheaper companies add on any number of extras which soon adds up to a lot more than the base quote.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Pompey Family said:


> Which Marriott? If you're in one of the hotels in Paris then I agree with Beaglemom, don't rent a car but if you're staying at the I'le De France resort then a car is recommended.
> 
> We've used Hertz at Paris Orly airport and wasn't impressed with the service or the vehicle. We've used Avis at the DLP train station where we were given a fantastic upgrade on one occasion but not on another. It really depends on where you're flying in to and whether you want to take a train connection to DLP (if you're going to I'le De France).
> 
> As for insurance, any of the more reputable companies (Avis, Hertz, Budget, Sixt etc) will include insurance in their rate with the exception of personal liability. I never take out the extra cover as I don't see the benefit. Other cheaper companies add on any number of extras which soon adds up to a lot more than the base quote.




You bring out a good point, Pompey, in that it may depend on which Marriott in Paris. When I think Paris Marriotts, I think of the more inner city ones like the Champs or Vendome. 

I've seen the driving in Paris and I'd never attempt it (and I drive in Boston).




=


----------



## Conan (Sep 27, 2014)

ValHam said:


> Staying out at the Marriot - would it be best to rent car at airport or near resort?  How does the insurance work?  What is the best company? Thanks



We rented a car at Saint-Lazare train station for a day-trip to Giverny (the alternative being either a bus tour or two trains plus taxi). Getting to Saint-Lazare by Metro was easy enough. It took us a while to find the car rental location inside the train station, and the paperwork took about half an hour. Saint-Lazare is on the north edge of the center City but even then the driving was stressful and confusing until we got out of town. We did manage to refuel the car not far from Arc de Triomphe before returning it.

I wouldn't do it again for a day-trip, and I certainly wouldn't rent a car to see Paris. If you're planning to use the car to leave Paris for further touring, you'll be better off doing the first leg by train. Many years ago we took the train from Paris to Lyon, got a car there, and used it to tour Provence and the Riviera before flying home from Nice. That worked out fine.


----------

